# tocarle los huevos a alguien



## llunita

Hola:

Una preguntita de jerga 
"tocarle los huevos a alguien" = molestarle a alguien? 

Tiene más significaciones? 
(por ejemplo: No paran de llamarle a Roberto de su trabajo, y él está "hasta los huevos" de eso; para seguir en el mismo registro ). Cuando llaman otra vez (la cuanta(?) llamada...) Dice a su novia: "Joder, lo ves? Ya me están tocando otra vez los huevos")

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Sí, _tocarle los huevos a alguien_ es molestarle, y _estar hasta los huevos_ es estar harto.

Puedes sustituir _huevos _por _pelotas_,_  cojones_, etcétera.


----------



## -Luciana-

que graciosa tu pregunta  Ilunita  . Aquí en Argentina "tocarle los huevos a alquien" no se usa como expresión. Pero sí "inflarle los huevos a alquien" que significa molestar a alquien o, como dice Surinam, "estar hasta los huevos" es estar harto. Las mujeres empezamos a hacer una sustitución y decimos ovarios en lugar de huevos   . Saludos!


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá se dice "me cae en los h...algo o alguien"


----------



## mirk

Bueno, paisana Janis Joplin, pero si dices en México "me cae en los h.... tu primo" quiere decir "me molesta tu primo" "no soporto a tu primo".  

Pero en el contexto de: "Joder, ¿lo ves? Ya me están tocando otra vez los huevos"

Mas bien sería: "Chingao, ¿ya ves? ya empezaron a chingar otra vez" 

Para reforzar lo que ya te han dicho, llunita:  esa frase significa "molestar"

¡Saludos!


----------



## Berenguer

-Luciana- said:


> que graciosa tu pregunta  Ilunita  . Aquí en Argentina "tocarle los huevos a alquien" no se usa como expresión. Pero sí "inflarle los huevos a alquien" que significa molestar a alquien o, como dice Surinam, "estar hasta los huevos" es estar harto. Las mujeres empezamos a hacer una sustitución y decimos ovarios en lugar de huevos   . Saludos!



Sobre lo de los ovarios. Incluso he llegado a oír, supongo que para no salirse mucho de la semántica original, la expresión "tocar los huevarios"...

Y efectivamente, como ya se ha dicho, "tocar los huevos" significa molestar, incordiar, importunar a alguien. Y "estar hasta los huevos" es estar harto, cansado, agobiado incluso.

Debe suponer un esfuerzo enorme el intentar traducir a un idioma una serie como la de "Aquí no hay quien viva" que tiene tantas salidas graciosas y muchas veces muy de aquí y difícilmente extrapolabes. Llunita, es muy loable lo que haces. Un día nos tienes que dejar ver como traduces los monólogos en forma de discurso que se marca el Sr.Cuesta: "Yo, como presidente de esta nuestra comunidad..."


----------



## chics

Aporto la palabra* tocacojones*, para aplicar a la gente que se dedica justo a eso, a tocar los huevos a la gente.


----------



## llunita

Jaja, bueno... no diría que es imposible, lo veo más como un reto. Pero fácil no es, lo primero es entenderlo todo perfectamente (menos mal que por eso me ayudáis (-ayudéis?) vosotros!), pero luego también tengo que encontrar un equivalente en neerlandés... Eso muchas veces no es fácil! 

Claro que os lo puedo enseñar cuando acabe, pero es en neerlandés...  No sé si haya (hay?) mucha gente que hable (-a? aaarghh esos subjuntivos, a veces no me aclaro :s ) el neerlandés... 
Saludos!!


----------



## Berenguer

llunita said:


> Jaja, bueno... no diría que es imposible, lo veo más como un reto. Pero fácil no es, lo primero es entenderlo todo perfectamente (menos mal que por eso me ayudáis (-ayudéis?) vosotros!), pero luego también tengo que encontrar un equivalente en neerlandés... Eso muchas veces no es fácil!
> 
> Claro que os lo puedo enseñar cuando acabe, pero es en neerlandés...  No sé si haya (hay?) mucha gente que hable (-a? aaarghh esos subjuntivos, a veces no me aclaro :s ) el neerlandés...
> Saludos!!



Desde luego el neerlandés no es uno de los idiomas mayoritarios, pero oye, para aprender cosas nuevas siempre hay tiempo. 
No te preocupes con los subjuntivos...muy poca gente los usa adecuadamente.



chics said:


> Aporto la palabra* tocacojones*, para aplicar a la gente que se dedica justo a eso, a tocar los huevos a la gente.



También válida la de "tocapelotas".


----------



## ~Breakaway~

si, tocar los huevos a alguien significa molestar a alguien , pero es una expresion un poco vulgar. Sin no se tiene confianza con la persona a la que se le esta hablando, no se dice. Quiero decir, tu no lepuedes decir a tu profesor/jefe que alguien te esta tocando los huevos


----------



## -Luciana-

Berenguer said:


> Sobre lo de los ovarios. Incluso he llegado a oír, supongo que para no salirse mucho de la semántica original, la expresión "tocar los huevarios"...



muy gracioso Berenguer lo de huevarios !
aclaro que al decir que en Argentina no se usa esa expresión no es que esté negando obviamente que se use en otros países, sino que aconsejo que no digas eso aquí porque no van a entender que hay alguien que te esta molestando, y te aseguro que se van a reir bastante!! Saludos!


----------



## ryba

¡Qué buen hilo!



-Luciana- said:


> que graciosa tu pregunta  Ilunita  . Aquí en Argentina "tocarle los huevos a alquien" no se usa como expresión. Pero sí "inflarle los huevos a alquien" que significa molestar a alquien



U otras expresiones uruguayo-argentinas: *hinchar los huevos* / *hinchar las pelotas* / *romper las pelotas / romper las bolas*, las dos últimas opciones estando más de moda (a mi parecer y donde yo conozco, o sea entre jóvenes).

_No me hinches más los huevos con ese tema._

O bien:_ No me rompas las pelotas/bolas._ (equivalente al venezolano _no me ladilles_).



-Luciana- said:


> "estar hasta los huevos" es estar harto. Las mujeres empezamos a hacer una sustitución y decimos ovarios en lugar de huevos   . Saludos!



O_ *tener *_[algo] [a alguien] *hasta los huevos* / *las pelotas* / *las bolas*:

_Esto ya me tiene hasta los huevos._



chics said:


> Aporto la palabra* tocacojones*, para aplicar a la gente que se dedica justo a eso, a tocar los huevos a la gente.




En Argentina: _*rompebola*s_ o _*rompepelotas*._

Me parece que _rompepelotas_ es más fuerte, pero no sé.  Saco esa conclusión de la diferencia entre _boludo_ (tonto [una persona o una cosa, p. ej. _un error boludo_, _una pregunta boluda_], irresponsable, pero también se usa como una forma de llamar a los amigos, casi con cariño, se tratan de boludo o de boluda) y _pelotudo_ (teoricamente es lo mismo, pero _pelotudo_ aplicado a las personas es ofensivo, se puede usar como insulto o una palabra fuerte, es como más para frases de enojo), p. ej.:

_¡Noo, pelotuudo, no hagas__ eso!!_

o un ejemplo que me proporciono un amigo:

_Che, boludo, no seas pelotudo, dale bola_ (en español de España _hazle caso_) _a esa mina_ (chica).

pero no sé si tiene algo que ver... bueno, mirándolo bien, no creo... ¿A ver, algún argentino o uruguayo se copa y me lo aclara? ¿La palabra _pelotas _y sus derivadas son siempre más groseras que las de _bolas_??

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos!

He oído a mi hermano decir cuando alguien lo está molestando "¡No me rompas las pelotas!", suena un poco grosero . 

También he oído decir "estoy hasta los ovarios" o "estoy hasta las bolas" cuando quien lo dice está saturado de trabajo o harto de algo.


Saludos...


----------



## yserien

Las mujeres,que siempre son mas finas, nos guste o no dicen "estoy hasta el moño de".....jamás oi decir a una mejor estoy hasta los ovarios.


----------



## Berenguer

yserien said:


> Las mujeres,que siempre son mas finas, nos guste o no dicen "estoy hasta el moño de".....jamás oi decir a una mejor estoy hasta los ovarios.



Uy, pues te presento a unas "cuantasmil" que no solo se refieren a sus ovarios continuamente como medida de su hartazgo sino  que van más allá y aplicando la expresión en su pureza máxima utilizan sin ningún pudor los "huevos", "cojones", "pelotas", etc...a la mínima de cambio.


----------



## omedina

-Luciana- said:


> que graciosa tu pregunta Ilunita . Aquí en Argentina "tocarle los huevos a alquien" no se usa como expresión. Pero sí "inflarle los huevos a alquien" que significa molestar a alquien o, como dice Surinam, "estar hasta los huevos" es estar harto. Las mujeres empezamos a hacer una sustitución y decimos ovarios en lugar de huevos   . Saludos!


 
Eso me recuerda que a un compatriota que siempre tenía  la mala costumbre de andar con las manos en los bolsillos le decían gallina prolija, porque siempre se andaba acomdodando los h


----------



## yserien

Berenguer said:


> Uy, pues te presento a unas "cuantasmil" que no solo se refieren a sus ovarios continuamente como medida de su hartazgo sino  que van más allá y aplicando la expresión en su pureza máxima utilizan sin ningún pudor los "huevos", "cojones", "pelotas", etc...a la mínima de cambio.


¡Que horror ! ¡A donde vamos a parar! Detengan este mundo, yo me bajo.


----------



## Sancho Panza

Yo he oido lo de ovarios (nunca huevarios, que bueno!), pero suelo usar huevos o cojones si me tienen muy harta... alguna vez a lo mejor ovarios, pero menos (y no sé por qué, no uso lo de pelotas...).

Ah, y también en España usamos lo de "hinchar las pelotas", aunque yo nunca lo he dicho 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Almoina

Otras para expresar hartazón: 
_Estar hasta la coronilla, estar hasta el gorro o estar hasta la punta del pelo. _Son un poco más finas._

_¡Saludos!


----------



## Argónida

yserien said:


> Las mujeres,que siempre son mas finas, nos guste o no dicen "estoy hasta el moño de".....jamás oi decir a una mejor estoy hasta los ovarios.


 


Berenguer said:


> Uy, pues te presento a unas "cuantasmil" que no solo se refieren a sus ovarios continuamente como medida de su hartazgo sino que van más allá y aplicando la expresión en su pureza máxima utilizan sin ningún pudor los "huevos", "cojones", "pelotas", etc...a la mínima de cambio.


 
Aparte de que "moño" no deja de ser un eufemismo de ya sabéis qué... Y hay quien también lo dice con todas las letras.


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> Aparte de que "moño" no deja de ser un eufemismo de ya sabéis qué... Y hay quien también lo dice con todas las letras.



No estoy seguro de que sea eufemismo, porque también se dice "hasta la coronilla" y "hasta las narices", que están mucho más arriba y por lo tanto implican (o deberían) un mayor nivel de hartazgo, ¿no?


----------



## ryba

Sancho Panza said:


> Ah, y también en España usamos lo de "hinchar las pelotas", aunque yo nunca lo he dicho



Y a los molestos les decís *hinchapelotas*, ¿no?


----------



## Berenguer

ryba said:


> Y a los molestos les decís *hinchapelotas*, ¿no?



Más bien se les suele llamar "tocapelotas", aunque como dices, alguna vez también he oído decir "hinchapelotas".


----------



## Sancho Panza

De acuerdo con Berenguer  Ah, y siguiendo con el tema testicular, ¿qué os parece lo de ser una mosca cojonera?

Lo de hasta las narices y hasta la coronilla siempre me había sonado a eufemismos, pero ahora que lo pienso puede que Jellby estés en lo cierto y sea más una cuestión "geográfica"...

saludos.


----------



## ryba

Gracias a los dos. 



Sancho Panza said:


> De acuerdo con Berenguer  Ah, y siguiendo con el tema testicular, ¿qué os parece lo de ser una mosca cojonera?



Buenísimo. A mis oídos no-nativos suena a algo más bien gracioso que grosero y no me sentiría ofendido si alguien me lo dijera (que soy un mosca cojonera).

Saludos


----------



## memeplex

Aporto otras locuciones relacionadas que escuché en Buenos Aires:

"tener los huevos al plato" = "tener los huevos llenos" = estar harto

Ej: "el _ringtone_ de tu celular me tiene los huevos al plato"

"tocar el culo a alguien" = meterse con sus derechos, emprender una acción que le perjudique, posiblemente con mala intención

Otras que tengo ahora in mente pero no se usan tanto por esta zona:

"estar hasta las narices", "estar hasta el cogote" (gorro, coronilla, punta del pelo, etc, etc)

Saludos,
Carlos


----------



## memeplex

ryba said:


> Y a los molestos les decís *hinchapelotas*, ¿no?



O hincha bolas, rompe bolas, rompe pelotas... la combinatoria entera.


----------



## ryba

memeplex said:


> O hincha bolas, rompe bolas, rompe pelotas... la combinatoria entera.



Síii, ya lo mencioné en el post #12, copadísimas esas expresiones, como todo en el español de Argentina. 

No sabía que uds también usaban hinchapelotas, lo escuché a una canaria nomás. 

PD: ¿No se escriben siempre juntas?


----------



## memeplex

ryba said:


> Síii, ya lo mencioné en el post #12, copadísimas esas expresiones, como todo en el español de Argentina.
> 
> PD: ¿No se escriben siempre juntas?



La verdad, creo que no existe una grafía yuxtapuesta aceptada para ninguna de las variantes, al menos no las encuentro en el diccionario de la RAE. Así que por las dudas las escribo por separado, que siempre es correcto. Además es raro verlas por escrito, excepto en emails o chats en lenguaje extremadamente coloquial, que no llegaría a marcar una norma de facto tampoco.


----------



## Glamdoll

en Argentina decimos '' me tiene los huevos llenos!!'' jajajaajajajajaaja.
tipo... me tiene harto!!!
las mujeres decimos ''ovarios'' jajaja.


----------



## vickey

En Chile usamos la expresión "hinchapelotas", pero jamás he oído que a alguien algo "le hinche las pelotas". Lo que sí, obviamente, nunca falta el "huevón"

Que me huevea ese!
Ese huevón ---!


----------



## ryba

vickey said:


> En Chile usamos la expresión "hinchapelotas", pero jamás he oído que a alguien algo "le hinche las pelotas". Lo que sí, obviamente, nunca falta el "huevón"
> 
> Que me huevea ese!
> Ese huevón ---!



¿_*Huevón*_ es molesto en Chile? El Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (de _*VOX*_) con el que coincide el de www.diccionarioweb.org dice que:



> *huevón, -vona*
> adjetivo
> 
> *1.*   despectivo
> [persona] Que actúa con excesiva parsimonia y falta de preocupación:
> puedes esperarlo hasta mañana, es un huevón que nunca tiene urgencia.
> 
> *2.*   adjetivo/nombre masculino y femenino
> 
> coloquial
> ACent, Chile, PRico
> [persona] Que tiene dificultad para realizar una cosa con cuidado o habilidad o para comprender una cosa.
> 
> *3.*   col. desp.
> ASur, Méx
> [persona] Que es poco inteligente o se comporta de forma ridícula:
> ser huevón.
> NOTA: También *güevón*
> NOTA: Se usa como insulto.
> 
> *4.*
> coloquial
> Nicar
> [persona] Que tiene ánimo y valor.


Habría que añadir ese significado. ¿Cuando la usan, piensan en el significado de _torpe_ también o es otra cosa o depende del contexto?

Hay una película chilena titulada _El rey de los huevones_, todavía no la he visto pero tengo pensado hacerlo. 

Saludos


----------



## ryba

¿Algún chileno me ayuda? 

Disculpen que los huevonee tanto. 

EDIT:

Encontré un par de hilos:
*Huevón*
*huevear in Chilean Spanish*
*Huevona*
*Huevon, Güewon*,
los voy a leer. Ya no huevoneo más (por ahora).


----------



## lamartus

yserien said:


> Las mujeres,que siempre son mas finas, nos guste o no dicen "estoy hasta el moño de".....jamás oi decir a una mejor estoy hasta los ovarios.



Servidora empieza estando hasta el moño, pasa por que la hinchen las pelotas y acaba poniendo los ovarios encima de la mesa para hacerse oír y según el público que tenga delante puede ser más efectivo poner los co***** (vaya, me salió el pudor cuando no debía )

Un hilo muy intersante. Me gustaría comentar una curiosidad: cuando a uno le tocan los huevos (o los _güevos_) lo están molestando, pero es curioso que cuando uno _se toca los huevos_ en realidad viene a decir que no está haciendo nada. Así, os digo que esta mañana me estoy tocando los huevos porque la abulia se apoderó de mí y no pienso dar ni chapa (ni un palo al agua).

Saludos para todos y enhorabuena por tu tesón Llunita


----------



## xeneize

Hola, en Argentina "huevón" es "boludo, estúpido", así como en otros países...El "huevón" chileno correspondería a "hinchapelotas, rompepelotas", siempre se trata de molestar...a los huevos 
También el "huevón" mexicano está relacionado (vago, holgazán), ya que también en Argentina alguien que no hace nada está "rascándose los huevos/las pelotas" (no tocándoselos simplemente, sino rascándoselos...).
En fin, está todo relacionado, como pueden observar...


----------



## lamartus

xeneize said:


> en Argentina alguien que no hace nada está "rascándose los huevos/las pelotas"



Se me había olvidado, también aquí "nos rascamos los huevos" .


----------



## ryba

Jellby said:


> No estoy seguro de que sea eufemismo, porque también se dice "hasta la coronilla" y "hasta las narices", que están mucho más arriba y por lo tanto implican (o deberían) un mayor nivel de hartazgo, ¿no?



A propósito de lo de las narices, *tocar las narices* en España es un eufemismo de _tocar los huevos_, ¿no? ¿No les parece "para niños"/propio del lenguaje infantil?

E *hinchar las narices* (España) no es lo mismo, ¿verdad? ¿Será más bien enfadar que solamente molestar? Al menos así dice mi diccionario.

Un poco raro, puesto que _tocar los huevos_ sí que es lo mismo que _hinchar los huevos_... ¿o no? ¿_hinchar_ es siempre más "fuerte"?

Gracias


----------



## Berenguer

lamartus said:


> Se me había olvidado, también aquí "nos rascamos los huevos" .



Y a veces, si ya la vaguería es extrema decimos que nos los tocamos " a dos manos".


----------



## ryba

Berenguer said:


> Y a veces, si ya la vaguería es extrema decimos que nos los tocamos " a dos manos".



¿_tocamos_ o _rascamos_?


----------



## Antpax

ryba said:


> ¿_tocamos_ o _rascamos_?


 
Hola Ryba:

Podrían valer los dos, aunque yo personalmente digo "me toco los huevos", con el verbo rascar uso "me rasco la barriga" que tiene el mismo significado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

ryba said:


> *tocar las narices* en España es un eufemismo de _tocar los huevos_, ¿no? ¿No les parece "para niños"/propio del lenguaje infantil?
> 
> E *hinchar las narices* (España) no es lo mismo, ¿verdad? ¿Será más bien enfadar que solamente molestar? Al menos así dice mi diccionario.



El tono con el que se dice es lo determinante, pero no, no creo que sea propio de un lenguaje infantil. 

Para mí, cuando me "tocan las narices" es que me están molestando y cuando me las "hinchan" es, que la molestia ha llegado a tal grado, que probablemente voy a estallar al segundo siguiente (el vaso va a colmarse no tardando mucho). Ese es mi matiz al pensarlo así, a bote pronto.

¡Buenísimo, Berenguer, lo de las dos manos! Eso si que es el colmo de la vaguería. Gracias por traerlo a colación. Casi se nos queda en el tintero .

Saludos para todos, huevones o no .


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Antpax y Lamartus.

Saludos


----------

